# Oil filter



## rjcruiser (May 16, 2016)

Can you guess what brand name filter this is?  Just curious as to the threads on here about specific brands being superior to others. Btw....this is after 10k miles in a GMC 5.3ltr v8.   Also....you can see where my hacksaw rubbed the filter element slightly...but everything was intact when I opened it up.


----------



## oops1 (May 16, 2016)

Gonna guess Fram due to the Orange


----------



## rjcruiser (May 17, 2016)

Oops...here's a mobil 1 filter that has the same orange rubber ring for comparison.  The only difference I can see is that the one above has a magnet to catch any metal shavings in the filter while the Mobil 1 filter does not. I'll reveal the brand in a bit...would like to get a few more opinions.


----------



## badger (May 17, 2016)

Not sure, but it's evident that the Mobil 1 filter has more pleats in the filtration media, thus more filtering area.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 17, 2016)

Went to Fiam Trico   (who mfgs virtually all oil
filters and windshield wipers) on business, and saw firsthand
how oil filters are made.....ALL start out the same but some 
have more spacers and slightly different
# of pleats and or layers of filter material....

NAPA is the best made oil filter....better filter
material and stronger flanges and heavier guage
outer shell.....


----------



## Red dirt clod (May 19, 2016)

*Got a Honda with 300,000 miles*

Drive 115 miles a day to work, for most of its life it has had Napa Gold or Wix filters. Lately been using Fram XG,s simply because the Napa store shut down. Cut one open a couple months ago and seemed OK to me.


----------



## Eudora (May 19, 2016)

Purolator just recently bought Wix.  Another good brand of filter is MAHLE.  That is what Porsche puts on at the factory and their dealers use.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 21, 2016)

Well...it is a fram filter. While it doesn't have as many pleats as the Mobil 1 filter, it seems well constructed. No tears in the membrane and rubber was supple.  I'll have to try a Napa/Wix filter next and see what it looks like inside.


----------



## Cadcom (May 21, 2016)

Why do you wait until 10k to change the oil? Is it synthetic?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Gonna guess Fram due to the Orange



that anti drain valve is that color because it is made for silicone rubber instead of nitrile.  If you ever see one with a nitrile valve, it will be black.  Nitrile is much cheaper, and not near a durable as silicone.  If that was a nitrile valve at 10k, it would be brittle and cracked.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2016)

Eudora said:


> Purolator just recently bought Wix.  Another good brand of filter is MAHLE.  That is what Porsche puts on at the factory and their dealers use.



can you provide a link for this? I know that Affina had Wix up for sale, but was not aware that it had sold.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 21, 2016)

Cadcom said:


> Why do you wait until 10k to change the oil? Is it synthetic?



Yes... Mobil 1 synthetic. And that is the hi mileage fram filter...supposedly good up to 15k.  

That being said, the recommended oil change interval is 10k on conventional oil.


----------



## Eudora (May 22, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> can you provide a link for this? I know that Affina had Wix up for sale, but was not aware that it had sold.



https://www.mann-hummel.com/en/corp/brands/. 

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20150817005552/en/MANNHUMMEL-Agrees-Acquire-Affinia-Group
                                                                                           The parent company of Purolator is Mann-Hummel.  They are the ones who bought Wix.


----------



## Cadcom (May 22, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> Yes... Mobil 1 synthetic. And that is the hi mileage fram filter...supposedly good up to 15k.
> 
> That being said, the recommended oil change interval is 10k on conventional oil.



I did that years ago but changed at around 7500 or so. I was always afraid that the filter would be an issue. But that was back in the early 90's.
I have 250k on my 2004 GMC 5.3 and it's always had conventional oil and just change it when the oil life meter tells me to. I was a little nervous about doing that at first.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 23, 2016)

Cadcom said:


> I did that years ago but changed at around 7500 or so. I was always afraid that the filter would be an issue. But that was back in the early 90's.
> I have 250k on my 2004 GMC 5.3 and it's always had conventional oil and just change it when the oil life meter tells me to. I was a little nervous about doing that at first.



Yeah...I was nervous at first as well....and it's one of the reasons I don't go 15k with the oil/filters that are supposed to be good to 15k.  Just nervous about going that far.  

I will say, I've used Mobil 1 now for about 10 years or so.  Before that, I used Havoline conventional oil every 3k miles.  Figured that the extra expense for synthetic was worth not having to crawl under the car more often.

I usually get the Mobil 1 deals at the auto parts stores when they pop up...but now, Wal Mart sells it for $23 a 5+ qt container...so, it is cheaper there and I either get my filter there, or at the local shop if WM doesn't have my size (one of my vehicles has an odd size).


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2016)

My company can is scheduled by the fleet department at 10,000 mile intervals. When I got this van and my maintenance log, I was convinced the motor would be blown by 50,000 miles, but I'm close to 80,000 now and it's still running strong. It's amazing that we are getting that many miles out of oil now. 

My truck, that I rarely use. I've put 6000 miles on since April 2011 gets mobil1 oil. If I was to go by mileage I wouldn't even need an oil change yet, but I change it once a year just for good measure. It usually still looks pretty dang good when I drain it.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 23, 2016)

mattech said:


> My company can is scheduled by the fleet department at 10,000 mile intervals. When I got this van and my maintenance log, I was convinced the motor would be blown by 50,000 miles, but I'm close to 80,000 now and it's still running strong. It's amazing that we are getting that many miles out of oil now.
> 
> My truck, that I rarely use. I've put 6000 miles on since April 2011 gets mobil1 oil. If I was to go by mileage I wouldn't even need an oil change yet, but I change it once a year just for good measure. It usually still looks pretty dang good when I drain it.



6000 miles in the last 5 years?  Wow...you must live in that minivan.  LOL


----------



## mattech (May 24, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> 6000 miles in the last 5 years?  Wow...you must live in that minivan.  LOL



Lol yea. I use the truck to take the trash down once a week, about a 8 mile round trip. Then during hunting season I use it when I am hunting close to home. I drove it up to Marietta about 3 years ago to pick up some furniture, and that is the longest trip it's had in about 10 years. Every time I think I want a newer truck I remind myself it will just sit.k Ind of a catch 22 with having a company vehicle, it's nice not having vehicle payments, but it sucks not having a nice new truck.


----------

